# Yo!



## StonerCol (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey y'all,

Another new member here.....a refugee from fuk420 who loves LED but hates all the negative shit that place chucks around, erroneously labelled as advice/knowledge on that particular subject!

I hear the locals here are a bit more possitive about LED's - of course you've got the legend @Growmau5 giving out what is probably the best free info on the web for us LED enthusiasts, on Youtube - and the QB boys @robincnn @Stephenj37826 doing their thang - chaps I'll be purchasing my QB's once the stock levels manage to stay above zero for more than a couple of minutes 

I'm currently growing in soil using a couple of Chinese panels but after this run I'm switching to coco with the help of my growbro @lukio and no doubt I'll be doing a diary or two then.
Looking forward to chatting with y'all and especially the UK guys as that's where I'm based.

A quick shout out to a couple of decent guys I know from the other place... @nudger36 @zypheruk and @Mister_Green - 'sup chaps!

See you all around and if it's Easter where you are, have a good 'un!

Laters fellow growers

StonerCol.


----------



## lukio (Apr 14, 2017)

supppppp @StonerCol Welcome to RIU, land of the free  and led. 

You'll have a jungle in no time buddy! 

mmmmm easter, the chocolate bank holiday - now theres something to celebrate 

Enjoy the site, dude.


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks chocolate boy!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 14, 2017)

Welcome to the nut house

8=====D

^^your first Riu penis ......if you like good grow advice, terrible grow advice,humor of all kinds,laughing at,,, and with the occasional asshole,,you'll enjoy every second here......we have many many Russian troll/socks ATM....so as long as you don't take anything personal and can bullshit with the best of em ,,it'll be fine



WELCOME!!


----------



## lukio (Apr 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Welcome to the nut house
> 
> 8=====D
> 
> ...


haaahaaaaaaaaaaa  joker! congrats on your first RIU penis @StonerCol


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Welcome to the nut house
> 
> 8=====D
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome...and the um....RIU Penis...I think


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 14, 2017)

lukio said:


> haaahaaaaaaaaaaa  joker! congrats on your first RIU penis @StonerCol


Thanks bud...I think....


----------



## lukio (Apr 14, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> Thanks bud...I think....


you love it. wheyyyyyy


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 14, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> Thanks for the welcome...and the um....RIU Penis...I think


The penis is strong here on Riu. I figure it's best to get the super important shit out of the way immediately. I feel much better about your future here on this sight now.

Your welcome---Inda


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Welcome to the nut house
> 
> 8=====D
> 
> ...


----------



## lukio (Apr 14, 2017)

dafuq!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 14, 2017)

lukio said:


> dafuq!


Now you see what I mean,,,that my friend is a frogs penis....that's your second Riu penis ...told you the penis is popular here


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Apr 14, 2017)

lol


----------



## lukio (Apr 14, 2017)

crying


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2017)

This is a grow site, so I try to


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 14, 2017)

A balanced breakfast!


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 14, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3924606


So it's not the legs that the French like on a frog


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 14, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> A balanced breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 3924633
> 
> ...


That breakfast looks.............interesting lmao!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks @lokie ....lol


----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2017)

Penis by proxies. Thanks @Indacouch 




















Welcome to our nightmare.


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 15, 2017)

Cake anyone? Be careful, it may get stuck in your throat


----------



## nudger36 (Apr 17, 2017)

wtf is going on! dongers everywhere!


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 17, 2017)

nudger36 said:


> wtf is going on! dongers everywhere!


I ain't got a scooby mate....seems to be some kind of riu tradition


----------

